# Access Datenbank in java einbinden ohne ODBC treiber zu erstellen



## NoXiD (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo!

Ist es möglich auf eine MSAccess DB zuzugreifen OHNE vorher per Systemsteuerung den Treiber anzulegen? Bräuchte das für ein Projekt mit mehreren Rechnern und da wär es extrem aufwändig bei jedem Rechner den Treiber anzugeben..

Freundliche Grüße
       NoXiD


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

Solange du über ODBC gehst hast du da keine Chance, kannst ja mal suchen ob es auch Treiber gibt die direkt auf das Access File gehen: Browse All JDBC Drivers

Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich von Access als DB nur abraten.


----------



## NoXiD (17. Nov 2010)

Ah ok, danke.. bin in der Wahl der DB völlig flexibel.

Kann man auf alle anderen DBs direkt zugreifen?


----------



## z-mon (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo NoXiD,

schau dir doch mal das HyperSQLDB Tutorial an. HSQLDB ist ein eingebettetes Datenbanksystem welches dir weiter helfen könnte...

Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Nov 2010)

NoXiD hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich auf eine MSAccess DB zuzugreifen OHNE vorher per Systemsteuerung den Treiber anzulegen?


Ja: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki

Access ist eigentlich keine "richtige" Datenbank und unter einem anderen OS als Windows läuft sie auch nicht.

Die Wahl der Datenbank hängt von den Anforderungen deines Programmes/Projektes ab.


----------



## z-mon (17. Nov 2010)

Ohne die Datenbank im Windows registrieren zu müssen kannst du dir Datenbank auch lokal in deinem Projekt ablegen und wie folgt darauf zugreifen:


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
String url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};"
                      + " DBQ=MeineDatenbank.mdb";
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
```

Grüße


----------

